

Verizon and AT&T Score in 700Mhz Auction - KB
http://gigaom.com/2008/03/20/verizon-and-att-score-in-700mhz-auction/

======
pg
I wonder if score is quite the word.

~~~
aston
If Google had won, it would've been. Why hate on some billion dollar
corporations, but not others?

~~~
ivankirigin
Past behavior as a predictor of future behavior implies the winners will not
innovate and will not be open. Not all billion dollar corporations are equal.

